# Sirloin on the Smokey Joe.



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 20, 2005)

Last night it was raining and windy...been that way for over a week  :vent:  :tant:
But I caught a break in the rain and fired up a full chimney of Kingsford. It got about a quarter way started and the rain came again .. HARD. I didn't have anything to put over the chimney to keep the rain off so I dumped all the coals into the Smokey Joe hoping that it would finish. [-X  Even with fanning the fire, I couldn't get it fired up. The rain slowed a little and I put all the coals BACK into the chimney and in 2 minutes, it was ripping. I let the coals settle and then threw on a nice Sirloin with some McCormick Montreal Steak Seasoning and some homemade steak rub.

Plated it with a smashed baked potato, some corn with super hot salsa, and some fresh French bread with EVOO and fresh crushed garlic.

Damn! That was good.







More pics here...
http://community.webshots.com/album/481851134rXMAIe


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

That picture looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

MOOOOOOOOO!!!   LMAO!  Looks good but I'd a left it on a couple more minutes.  :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, graphic designer with digital camera!  Watch out world! :!:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Now the other pics look great!  must have just been the lighting on that one close-up...I sorry..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, that was a shot with the close up mode on. It makes it real warm. It was a nice medium rare to medium. Pink warm center. 

I like them moooing on occasion, but med rare most of the time.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Scotty, 
What is that thing poking just under the grate?  Is that a Maverick probe I see?  You drilled a hole in your beautiful Weber?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope. No drilling. Maybe you're seeing the handle?

In which picture?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nope. No drilling. Maybe you're seeing the handle?
> 
> In which picture?


Maybe the lid holder?


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Doesn't look like a lid holder.  It's on the grill in these pics http://community.webshots.com/album/481851134rXMAIe


----------



## Griff (Oct 20, 2005)

Tex

That looks like part of the grate to me. Scotty, the meat looks super.

Griff


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

My kettle doesn't have that.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 20, 2005)

It's the lid holder/handle, here's a pic:

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0007 ... ZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

Scotty, great pic's and great looking steak!!  Perfectly done!! =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Bruce!  You're so right again. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep. Sorry for the confusion...I shoulda said Smokey Joe *Gold*. Sorry


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

Bravo!


----------

